# حذف بعض الملفات لتسريع الويندوز xp



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

*حذف بعض الملفات لتسريع الويندوز xp*

حذف بعض الملفات لتسريع الويندوز xp 
للعلم أنها خاصة لويندوز أالرقابهالرقابه بي : 

والطريقة كالتالي :- 

1-start =ابدا 
2-run =تشغيل 
3-أكتب كلمة prefetch 
4-ثم انتر وامسح كل الملفات التي تطلع لك 


والمفروض ان يتم تنظيف هذا الملف من محتوياته مرة واحدة على الاقل كل شهر مثلما ننظف ملف temp 

هذا الملف عمله هو ان يحتفظ بنسخة من ملفات يقوم الوندوز xp بانشائها كلما تقوم بفتح اي برنامج في الجهاز . 

والوندوز xp يراقب البرامج التي نستخدمها بكثرة ويقوم بكتابة ملف لتحميل هذه الملفات الى الذاكرة بسرعة عندما نقوم بتشغيل الجهاز . 

المشكلة ان هذه الملفات تصبح كثيرة وتبطئ تشغيل الجهاز ولذلك يجب تنظيفها بين فترة واخرى 
وهذه الطريقة للذي يقوم بتركيب البرامج بكثرة  ويقوم بمسحها بتكرار فتقوم بتكوين ملف جديد 
مرة اخرى في الوندوز بتكوين البرامج التي لديك

مع تحياتى اخوكم : pola


----------



## blackguitar (12 يناير 2006)

*معلومه جميه اوى وشكرا ياباشا*


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حذف بعض الملفات لتسريع الويندوز xp*

بسطة وجميلة ومفيدة
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الحوت (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حذف بعض الملفات لتسريع الويندوز xp*

الملفات هذه موجودة على C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch

الغيها كلها على مسؤليتك ومش حيتشطب شي عن الجهاز او يتعطل او تكون مربوطة بملفات ثانيه :smil12: ؟

*هي حجمها كلها 2.87mb*


----------



## sparrow (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حذف بعض الملفات لتسريع الويندوز xp*

ميرسي يا بولا كتير علي المعلومة الهايله دي
انا  عملت كدة وفعلا  لقيت ملفات كتيرة  ومسحتها
والجهاز خف بطي شويه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## the servant (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حذف بعض الملفات لتسريع الويندوز xp*

شكرا يا جميل علي الطريقة السهلة دي يارب تجيب نتيجة


----------

